# chief pedals



## Balloontyre (Mar 1, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sears-Chief...416?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e87f5b3e8


----------



## jkent (Mar 1, 2014)

Does anyone know who this seller is?  Isn't this Dave Stromberger? 
Thanks, JKent


----------



## bike (Mar 1, 2014)

*Really?*



jkent said:


> Does anyone know who this seller is?
> Thanks, JKent




http://www.nostalgic.net/


----------



## jkent (Mar 1, 2014)

I though so. Another time I get screwed out of a deal. Deal was mad on The pedals , stand and a SA Hub. less than 24 hrs. ago and now he backs out of the deal. I talked to him yesterday and he said he would sell me the parts and today the parts end up on Ebay. WTF???
JKent.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Mar 1, 2014)

Joe, I'm sorry and didn't mean to cause any hard feelings. If I recall correctly, I said I'd get some pics and prices for you. We never completed and agreed to a deal.  After sleeping on it, I realized that since I've had at least 2 other people recently asking me about these parts, the fair thing to do was just to put them on eBay and let the highest bidder win, rather than playing favorites.


----------



## jkent (Mar 1, 2014)

Nothing of that sort was said yesterday. If there was other interest in the parts it was beyond my knowledge and you never spoke of it. It was my understanding that the last thing I said is I would take the parts and the money was in the bank, I could send it to you via PayPal or money order. And you said " sound good". Was it not?? 
Look... It is what it is... 
I'll find other parts.
JKent


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 1, 2014)

here ya go dude,correct handle bar stem $60 shipped.it can be bent back to shape.


----------



## jkent (Mar 1, 2014)

Is the stem on the bike not correct? It looks like that stem but I don't think it's that long


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 1, 2014)

yes they were long like this.


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 1, 2014)

check it out.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 1, 2014)

*How high will they go*

????????????
My guess $250


----------



## bricycle (Mar 1, 2014)

How high will what go? the pedals? Who knows?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 1, 2014)

as Dave say's, the stem neck is long!


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 3, 2014)

bricycle said:


> How high will what go? the pedals? no way, they don't even have the spacers!



When space is absent, bids become cosmic. I'm say 300+++
What about the Chief dropstand, what ya thinkin on that puppy? 300+?


----------



## jkent (Mar 3, 2014)

I would say the reserve is probably every bit of $300-$350
JKent


----------

